# File Storage



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- Can the new Kindle Fire store media material such as books and in this case videos, or must it stream it down from the cloud.  I can find myself at sea for many weeks at a time without 3g or wifi, or if available, at prohibitive prices.

I prefer to take my device out "pre-loaded" with enough material to get me by the time at sea.  My original Kindle allows this, but what about the new Fire?  If it streams only, it won't meet my needs. Does it have enough storage space?

zu


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The Kindle Fire can store media material for use without WiFi. (It does not have 3G.) I currently have 30 books, 225 songs, 110 PDF files, no videos, and 25 apps on my Fire. One of the apps is the Audubon Birds field guide with the database downloaded on to the Fire. The books and PDFs I have on my Fire are image-heavy. I left the documents that are primarily text on my E Ink K2.

My current storage states:
Application Storage: 741.60 MB used of 1.17 GB available
Internal Storage: 2.31 GB used of 5.36 GB available

Internal storage is used for content including Newsstand, Books, Music, Docs, and Videos. This is also where the Audubon Birds database is stored while the app itself is stored in Application storage. 

I am often away from WiFi access and have had no problems using my Fire during those times for reading books and PDFs, listening to music, or using apps that do not require WiFi access.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can absolutely store them, but space is going to be a factor with videos.  A good decent resolution movie in the format in needs is going to be at least 1.5gb, that means only about 4ish movies at a time.  If you need more than that honestly I think something like the new Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7" for $250 might be a better buy.  Storage is only limited to the number of memory cards you want to get and you can still get all the amazon stuff with apps.


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

You could use one of the Wi-Drives to store movies and books for your Fire.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Wi-Drive-External-WID-16GBZ/dp/B00576APBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336009077&sr=8-2

There are several manufacturers available and a lot of choice in size.

don


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dmcounts said:


> You could use one of the Wi-Drives to store movies and books for your Fire.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Wi-Drive-External-WID-16GBZ/dp/B00576APBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336009077&sr=8-2
> 
> ...


That's what I was going to suggest. Betsy has one and we met up one time and, after downloading the appropriate App to my Fire and getting the log in credentials, I was able to watch a video she'd downloaded previously. Pretty slick. Prices vary depending on how much extra storage you need. And you have to remember that it's another device that needs to be charged.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you need to be connected to wifi to use this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure Betsy will be along soon to answer but I don't think so.  In fact, if you are connected to some other WiFi, you can't connect to the WiDrive, as I understand it.  No idea if using it would be an issue on an airplane. . . . . .


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Fire connects to the WI drive via WiFi -- it does not need any "outside" WiFi to connect to it (i.e. you do not go through another provider or such to connect to the drive -- you connect directly to it).  The Fire only supports one active WiFi connection at a time HOWEVER, The WI drive supports a pass through connection -- Fire connects to the WI drive -- WI Drive connects to the WIFI and passes traffic back and forth from external WiFi to the Fire.  

I have not played with it a great deal but have had it up and connected through it with the Fire a couple of times. 

By the way the WI drive is a fairly robust beastie -- Was demoing it here at work for some folks and was connected to it with both Fire and iPhone.  Decided to try and see what would happen so started a stream from one video file and moved towards the end of the movie on the Fire and then started a second stream from the SAME FILE on the iPhone and was at the beginning of the movie -- both streamed without any issues at all -- then took the fire across the way (about 50-60 yards into another room and behind a 10 foot tall metal mapboard -- ceiling height 12 foot -- and it (actually both devices) kept streaming without any hiccup at all.

For what the OP want the WI drive would be a perfect companion to the Fire.


----------

